# Perfect cory water parameters???



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to know the perfect water parameters for cories. It has to be something that bettas can live happily in too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In general, cories like soft, acid water that is a bit cooler. But there are many, many species, from many places and really exact ideal conditions vary with species. You can try to find out the conditions a fish was collected in or the conditions a fish was bred in. But start by finding out the exact species name of what you have.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is 150ppm okay for hardness?? Also my cories (I found out they are albino bronze) take a gulp of air at the top frequently. I just now tested my water and its perfect!!! The pH is about 7.4 and there is 0 nitrite and about 10 nitrate. Its hard to read but I think the alkalinity is about 90. Why are they gulping for air?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

The zipping to the top for air ocassionaly is normal corey behaviour, so don't worry about that.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

But people say that they dont do it very often, but i see mine do it a lot...


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

all the corys I've had do it regulary.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay great now I can relax


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been keeping and breeding corydoras for 35 years...i have never had one that did "NOT" zip up to the surface every now and then to grab a gulp of air...quite normal and enjoyable to watch..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the only perfect conditions or parameters for cories (or any other fish for that matter) is what god provided for it in nature.....and we just ain't that good....


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know they do it but how often??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

depends on the individual fish....whenever it feels like it...sometimes 2 or 3 times a day...sometimes a couple of times an hour.....
can you predict how often you burp ? 
do what emc said...look up the care and maintainance of the species you have..they are pretty adaptable ; but try to keep conditions as close as you can to what they prefer..
my sterbei like temps in the mid to upper 80's......but my barbatus like temps in the 60's.. therefore the two are never even close to each other...barbatus are always close to the floor...the sterbei are in with the discus....


----------

